# Parcel 2 Go/Hermes CRAP COURIER



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I had a parcel of 2 cups/saucers for a forum member picked up last Saturday morning at 10.00 hrs. The tracking wasn't updated until Thursday and the parcel was delivered Friday at 11.00hrs. 6 days from London to Wales, I could of walked it quicker. Now I find out they were smashed upon arrival. I put on the online form that they were worth £9 which is what I was selling them for. Unfortunately for me it didn't occur to me at the time that to replace them would be more. Contacting Parcel 2 Go is a f"""""" nightmare. Anyone got any advice as to how I go about claiming, perhaps more than the £9 plus postage. I could strangle the geezer that used my parcel as a football







...................cheers...........dennis


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They were OK when I did the notneutral group buy but was ripping with para until everyone confirmed they arrived safely, and did spend an undue amount of time packing making sure they were securely wrapped.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

That's not good to hear! I've used MyHermes a lot and, although they are slow, they are cheap and I've had no breakages!

David


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Have you tried ringing p2g on 01204 488900? The website just sends you round in circles if you try to get help.

Sorry about the delivery, but I'd sooner send the Marx Brothers to dispose of Syria's chemical weapons before using Myhermes to deliver crockery.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

AliC said:


> but I'd sooner send the Marx Brothers to dispose of Syria's chemical weapons before using Myhermes to deliver crockery.


HaHa I like that. rang that number but no answer but I'll keep ringing. thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

AliC said:


> Have you tried ringing p2g on 01204 488900? The website just sends you round in circles if you try to get help.
> 
> Sorry about the delivery, but I'd sooner send the Marx Brothers to dispose of Syria's chemical weapons before using Myhermes to deliver crockery.


I'm not sure if my Hermes cover crockery. Check in the t&cs before saying anything to them.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm not sure if my Hermes cover crockery. Check in the t&cs before saying anything to them.


Very good point. If memory serves crockery is on their excluded list.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I sent my behmor via MyHermes and it arrived with a broken handle and a few other issues which might indicate it wasn't looked after. I don't think I'll use them again.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you are using a budget carrier like myhermes suggest invest more time in quality of packing/ packaging/ labelling.... Needs to be bomb proof









I did not have any breakages using myhermes (including mignon / gene cafe )but have since moved to ups access point as concerned with myhermes collection/ delivery by taxi driver element.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Myhermes seem to use 'smart bombs' to attack parcels.

Recently sold a new unused large toaster on ebay. It was packed in original box inside a double walled new cardboard box with the interior space filled tight with bubble wrap. Used the commercial stuff not the thin wrap. The total parcel was solid & secure.

On arrival my buyer reported the package arrived crushed with both side of the toaster pushed in.

I can only guess my parcel was put sideways on the bottom of a stack of boxes being moved around one of their sorting hubs.

Point to note is that they paid out pretty quickly without too much fuss. Seems to me they are geared to this happening as part of their business plan.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Myhermes seem to use 'smart bombs' to attack parcels.
> 
> Recently sold a new unused large toaster on ebay. It was packed in original box inside a double walled new cardboard box with the interior space filled tight with bubble wrap. Used the commercial stuff not the thin wrap. The total parcel was solid & secure.
> 
> ...


That's really bad luck ronsil. Sounds like someone jumped on it









I used to imagine couriers took care with parcels but after once witnessing end of day practise at a citylink yard, luck comes very much into safe arrival.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Sometimes it's more than the actual cost of the items themselves, when you are anticipating a parcel and it arrives damaged it's disappointing. Especially if the items can't easily be replaced if at all. Conversely if I send an item I am always waiting nervously until the recipient tells me they have it. It would be good if couriers actually cared that some of the things they are carrying are more than the sum of their parts.

I doubt however that they are paid enough to be truly concerned.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Hermes often just leave stuff on my doorstep, unsigned for and in full view of the street.....


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I've had good experiences but I guess it depends on the local person delivering.

I would still always pay the £1 for a signature (no signature and hermes are liable) and if it is worth more than £50 then I'd definitely get the extra insurance.

The main concern is the list of exclusions for insurance:

Please be aware that the following goods are Excluded from Compensation for Damage:


Antiques (objects over 100 years old);

Any dangerous, hazardous or prohibited goods (as detailed in our Prohibited Goods section);

Articles made largely or wholly of gold, silver or other precious metals;

Ceramic or composite items of any description; including without limitation; glass, mirrored items, crystal, ceramic porcelain, plaster, marble, china, stone, slate, resin, granite, concrete (or any item containing these materials)

Items which have been strapped together;

Diamonds and other precious stones;

Eggs;

Electrical or electronic items;

Food items;

Fire Extinguishers;

Fossils, stones, or stoneware;

Furniture (Unless flat packed);

Items made wholly or partly of glass;

Human and animal remains including, without limitation, ashes;

Jewellery;

Liquids;

Marble or any stone derivative;

Money bankers' drafts, current bank notes, currency notes or coins, credit cards, debit cards, uncrossed postal orders which do not state to whom they are to be paid, cheques or dividend warrants which are uncrossed and made payable to the bearer, bearer securities including share warrants, scripts or subscription certificates, bonds or relative coupons; un-franked postage or revenue stamps (except a revenue stamp embossed or impressed on an instrument which has been executed), coupons, vouchers, tokens, stamps, lottery tickets, scratch cards or similar items which can be exchanged by themselves or with any other item for money or goods or services, national insurance stamps, all tickets including travel and events;

Musical instrument hard cases and suitcases when used as external packaging;

Musical instruments;

Negotiable documents;

Perishable goods;

Plants, seeds, flowers, and plant derivatives;

Real fur;

Resin items, amber and composites;

SIM cards;

Stamps;

Watches;

Tobacco and Tobacco products.


I'm not sure what exactly the insurance covers!! My guess is they'd argue cups are fragile and excluded and espresso machines or grinders are electrical and excluded.

Declan


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Even coffee could come under plant derivatives as well


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well they are still shite. I'm 2 ACF flat white cups/saucers and £6 out of pocket. Mickey mouse outfit.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeesus Christ what on earth do they do to things that they specifically exclude concrete or anything made of it and any sort of stone lol. They'd just call coffee a Food Item and exclude it that way. I know I won't be using them for the heavier parcels from the group buy they'll be going with Collect + never had any issues with them and free insurance up to £50


----------



## natalie.donaldson (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi,

Can I suggest using UPS access points? I work for the Access points, delivery is fast and your parcels normally gets delivered in one piece without being used as a football







The other good thing is if you want to send it Shop to shop Interparcel have a deal on where its only 99p plus VAT for the service - This is obviously based on weight but I have just done a quote for a 3KG parcel that is 30x20x20 and it was 99p - So worth a look! Another one I done was 10KG 40x30x30 and it was £4.95 so really quite cheap if the person at the other end is willing to collect from an access point which we have over 2300 in the UK so hopefully should be one quite close!


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Let's Play the "find something hermes will insure" game! I'll start: a sack of piss.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

oracleoftruth said:


> Let's Play the "find something hermes will insure" game! I'll start: a sack of piss.


What's the sack made of?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Ah. um cardboard!! They must ship cardboard!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

oracleoftruth said:


> Let's Play the "find something hermes will insure" game! I'll start: a sack of piss.


They don't cover liquids and would most likely call piss a hazmat anyway.

How about a brand new unused manhole cover, I'd like to see them play football with one of those and can't see any category that would exclude it.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Forgot to mention their other list of prohibited items:

We do not accept the below for carriage:


Magnetised material with a magnetic field strength of 0.159A/m or more at a distance of 2.1m from the outside of the package.


Viehicle Parts - Parts which are over our weight limit (15kg) or that are outside of our dimension limits. We also exclude parts that contain liquids.


Miscellaneous manufactured articles - Goods made in foreign prisons, except those imported for non-commercial purpose of a kind not manufactured in the United Kingdom, or those in transit.


Misleading endorsements - Parcels must not bear words, marks or designs which are unauthorised and which may reasonably lead the recipient to believe that the packet has been sent On Her Majesty's Service.


Oxidising substances and organic peroxide - These are substances such as disinfectants and may cause or contribute to combustion of other substances. They may also be liable to explosive decomposition, react dangerously with other substances, and injure health. For example: Bromides; Chlorates; Components of Fibreglass Repair Kits; Disinfectants; Nitrates; Per Chlorates; Permanganates and Peroxides.


Pathogens - Things that can cause disease, such as a virus. Pathogens in the Risk Group 4 and selected Risk Group 3 listed in Schedule 9, Part 5 of the latest edition of the Control of Substances Hazardous to Health Regulations are prohibited. E.g. Clinical; Environmental and Medical Waste; Ebola, Anthrax and Foot and Mouth Disease.


Perfumes and Aftershaves - Perfumes and Aftershaves that are classed as flammable are prohibited. Non-flammable items may be accepted but there are restrictions based on alcoholic content.


Poisonous (toxic) and infectious substances - Substances that are liable to cause death or injury if swallowed or inhaled, or by skin contact.


All toxic substances are prohibited. E.g. Arsenic; Beryllium; Cyanide; Fluorine; Hydrogen Selenide; Infectious Substances containing Micro-Organisms or their Toxins which are known to cause (or are suspected of causing) disease: Mercury; Mercury Salts; Mustard Gas; Nitrobenzene; Nitrogen Dioxide; Pesticides; Rat Poison; Serum and Vaccines.


Pesticides - Any chemical that is used to kill pests and insects.


Pressurised Containers - Such oxygen tanks or Fire Extinguishers


Radioactive materials - Radioactive materials and samples that are classified as radioactive using Table 2-12 of the latest edition of the International Civil Aviation Organisations' (ICAO) Technical Instructions. For example: Fissile Material; (Uranium 235, etc); Radioactive Waste Material; Thorium or Uranium Ores, etc.


Sharp Instruments - Sharp instruments, e.g. knives, gardening and household tools, unless they are properly protected.


Solvent-Based Paints and Inks - These are varnishes (including nail varnish), enamels and similar substances.


UN2814 or UN2900 Infectious Substances - These are classified at Division 6.2 of the 2005-2006 Edition Technical Instructions for the Safe Transport of Dangerous Goods by Air published by International Civil Aviation Organisation, (ICAO).


Water-Based Paints and Inks .


Weapons and replica weapons.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Cuddly toy???


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Apart from a couple of items on that list above, I can think of valid reasons why they prohibit the items. Most seem to be about if the package gets damaged, what's the consequence, and also to cover liability against their workforce, environment and other packages. Obviously, as a parcel delivery company you're reducing your potential custom with more restrictions but then they know their probability of breakage


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's hard finding a courier company that'll ship mustard gas nowadays.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's ruined my online napalm business too


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> It's ruined my online napalm business too


No, Clive that was when you started smoking in bed!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

True...and I still am, along with the rest of my house


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The most bizarre exclusion of items that can be carried that I have ever seen is by the Virgin Blue airline in Australia, on the back of the ticket is specifically excludes lawnmowers, both petrol driven and electric from being carried as either hold baggage or carry on baggage, the mind boggles !!!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I said I would never use Hermes again and guess what I have. Bad Bad Bad mistake. I posted something to Portugal 1 month ago and it still hasn't arrived. The 25th November was the latest it was going to get delivered and it's still out for delivery according to the tracking. I hope I die of a terrible decease if I ever use this courier again


----------

